# should I buy a CZ75 BD



## dougkn

Came across a gently used CZ75 BD at my LGS. I'm probably preaching to the choir.....so is it a no brainer?
Feels great in the hand and it's a nice change from all the poly pistols out there now. 

Been looking for information and came across this forum. 

Thanks for any feedback

Doug in CT


----------



## TAPnRACK

How much?


----------



## dougkn

From what I have seen its on the high side...$525
According to the owner of the store the guy who bought it didn't like the decocker version so he brought it back. I gave it a once over twice...I was there yesterday and again today and it's practically new.


----------



## TAPnRACK

That's what I paid for my CZ 75 BD Police model, seems like a fair price in todays market.

Very accurate gun for the price. The DA pull leaves a lot to be desired (too heavy), but the SA is pure bliss to shoot (crisp, clean break).

Lots of ways to customize CZ 75's too.


----------



## dougkn

I've seen some forum posts on the police model... Where did you find it and what's the difference from the standard BD?


----------



## shouldazagged

I'm not up on the current models, but I had a pre-B CZ75 and wish I still had it. Lovely pistol. My guess is that it's still true that if it says CZ on the slide it's a damn fine gun.


----------



## TAPnRACK

The Police model has a serrated trigger face, extended mag release button and a loaded chamber indicator on the top of the slide. 

That's about it.

I stumbled upon it at my lgs... wasen't really looking for it... but was looking for a pistol for IDPA. They received one in a shipment by accident, so I took advantage since CZ had such a good reputation for quality and accuracy.


----------



## dougkn

Thanks for the info. The more I hear about it the more I want one. I have it on hold at the store. I'm pretty sure ill be bringing it home this weekend


----------



## TAPnRACK

No problem, I'm still breaking mine in... any questions, just ask.


----------



## high pockets

I have a CZ85B, which is the ambi version of the CZ75B (I'm a lefty). It's a great shooter and quite comfortable. CZs often have a lot of FTEs and FTFs when they are very new, but by the time you put about 200 rounds through it, all the feeding issues go away. They just need to get their springs broken in.

My CZ85B was $569 a couple years ago, so the price you indicated does not seem out of line. CZs were widely used in the communist bloc countries for many years, in fact it was probably the top law enforcement pistol of the time. They began showing up in the U.S. after the fall of the Berlin wall, and they remain, in my opinion, one of the most underrated pistols around.

I use mine in IDPA.










Good luck with your new acquisition.


----------



## Overkill0084

> should I buy a CZ75 BD


Yes, you should.
Aside from having some of the ugliest OEM grips around, they are great pistols. 
Nicer grips are easy to find. I eventually added a set of CZ walnut grips and an adjustable rear sight.

FYI: The Kadet Kit is a worthwhile addition when there is .22 ammo available.


----------



## dougkn

yeah...I don't own it yet but I'm already looking at grips and sights for it. where did you get the sights done?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Ordering from CZ USA is fast & easy... they ship quick and you can either do the work yourself or take the parts to your local gunsmith for installation. 

Grips & sights are actually affordable on their website too... great place for parts and other CZ goodies.


----------



## Overkill0084

dougkn said:


> yeah...I don't own it yet but I'm already looking at grips and sights for it. where did you get the sights done?


The pictured sights are as delivered with the Kadet Kit. http://shop.cz-usa.com/P-01610/Cz-75-Kadet-Adapter-Cal-22-Lr-Black-Polycoat.aspx
On the 9 mm slide, I ordered the sight online and had a gunsmith install it: Precision Sales International, Inc.
The grips I ordered from CZ: WALNUT GRIPS CZ 75
Also worth checking: https://vzgrips.com/gun-grips/cz-75 VZ Grips make some truly excellent 1911 grips, I suspect the ones for CZ would be excellent too.



> Ordering from CZ USA is fast & easy... they ship quick and you can either do the work yourself or take the parts to your local gunsmith for installation. Grips are actually affordable on their website too.


+1
I would add that my dealings with their Customer Service Folks (both CZ & Dan Wesson) have been excellent.


----------



## TAPnRACK

If CZ is out of stock, my next choice is Midway USA which has the fiber optic sights in stock right now.


----------



## dougkn

Well I bought it yesterday and went to the range. It appears to have a little more use than was implied but the gun is in good condition and shot very well. I do plan on changing the grips. It's a 2011 model.


----------



## deskjockey12

The 75BD is my third CZ acquisition, all in 9mm. Additionally, I have the 75 sp-01 and the p-07 DUTY. To answer your question "should I buy a CZ 75BD"...........yes, or any CZ for that matter imho. I have a medium sized hand and no gun I own or have rented at the range feels better when holding and shooting than any of my CZs. As you say though, preaching to the choir. lol Enjoy.


----------

